# DNR promotes wildlife biologists to management positions



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

DNR promotes wildlife biologists to management positions	

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/state...andard.xsl?/base/sports-0/103900020928580.xml


----------

